
Löve 0.7.1 (lua game framework) is released - meric
http://love2d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2503
======
iuguy
For those who prefer Python, PyGame (<http://www.pygame.org/>) is a very good
framework for making games.

Having said that, this looks _very_ interesting and I'll definitely keep an
eye out for it in future.

~~~
jcw
LOVE2D is a joy to work in. It really is fun, it makes particle effects and
physics and sound easy. The community is awesome.

I have been working, since September, on my senior project in Pygame. It isn't
fun to work in. The documentation is great, but the community seems dead.
Things are not easy in Pygame. Distribution is especially painful, with py2exe
and py2app and setuptools. I've had a lot of trouble getting certain sounds to
play. I would not recommend it.

Really, go with LOVE2D or Flixel or even Flash if you want to make games in a
high level language. Not only that, but if you want to have _fun_ making a
game, and not get bogged down in low-level details.

I would not recommend Pygame.

~~~
rdtsc
Do you know, would it work with LuaJIT?

I am always amazed at the speed of LuaJIT, at least in these benchmarks:

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/code-used-time-used-
sh...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/code-used-time-used-shapes.php)

It holds its own against scala and java -server with only a fraction of the
code size (but only on 32 bit machines).

~~~
newgame
Here's a thread from the forums regarding love2d+luajit:

[http://love2d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2409](http://love2d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2409)

Seems to be _somehow_ possible to get it working. It is not officially
supported, though. I guess as luajit matures there is a decent possibility
that it will be a supported option since games (even 2d) would benefit from
the increased speed. OTOH portability of love2d would probably be decreased,
too.

------
xiongchiamiov
At this year's Global Game Jam (a rather fun event where participants create a
game in 48 hours), most of the people from our site used Love, despite having
no experience with either it or Lua.

You can view what my 5-person team created on GitHub:
<https://github.com/icco/RainbowDeathSwarm> . It's rather horrid, but I
suppose it's decent considering our lack of knowledge of either the language
or making games.

------
teyc
I showed Love to my kids over the school holidays, it was a nice sweet
package. Single exe, runs on Windows, and there were enough tutorials to get
one started. The only thing I had a problem with was with the names of some of
the libraries, which had overt sexual overtones.

~~~
sambeau
Lua is a great language to learn, too. Simple yet powerful. Plus it is used
seriously in the games' industry.

------
anonymoushn
None of these features or fixes have an impact on my current work, but I'm
glad to be using something that's being actively maintained.

